# Cash for (Fill in the blank)



## RobertAllen (Nov 11, 2008)

This Cash for "Clunkers" is working so well, it should be expanded I believe. For those not familiar with the program, this is where (with certain criteria concerning gas mileage and owning a vehicle for a year), you can take your old vehicle to a delership, whereafter the dealer gives you his absolute best price AND then knocks another $3,500 or $4,500 off the bottom line-best price (rest assured the dealer does not negotiate with the $3,500-$4,500 factored into what he offers to sell the vehicle for!). Given our debt, I can think of no better use for our federal surplus than cutting billions of dollars in checks to car companies!

But, I am considering the tempurpedic mattress, how about Cash for Mattresses. Wife and I also need a new dishwasher, Cash for Kitchen Appliances? And since most here are clothes-minded, surely there are some old clothes in our closets we'd like a Cash for Clothes deal on?


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

Obama's euphemism for this arrangement is "making sure that everyone has skin in the game." Or "having a stake." 

What it really should be called is "buying off the opposition" or "fostering dependence on the state." 

Bread and circuses. It's as old as the hills.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Cash for Internet message board posting? :devil:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

We have cash for Solar; why not cash for everything else?

https://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=tax_credits.tx_index


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

RobertAllen said:


> This Cash for "Clunkers" is working so well, it should be expanded I believe....


Considering the original intent of the Cash for Clunkers program and the throw away nature of our society these days, perhaps it could be expanded to include: 'Cash for Nags!' Gentlemen so disposed, could trade in their old wives for a shiny new one...and still, they could collect the check for a change :devil:

PS: The above, in no way applies to the author of this post...No wives feelings were bruised in the posting of this drivel!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

(Eagle, you don't give the Missus your password to this site, do you??)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL...Please note the PS!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Maybe "Cash for Cash". Turn in your old (and soon illegal tender) currency for new bills with extra zeros. :crazy:


----------



## RobertAllen (Nov 11, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Maybe "Cash for Cash". Turn in your old (and soon illegal tender) currency for new bills with extra zeros. :crazy:


I love that idea!

My state is having a "tax free" holiday this weekend. For those not familiar, that is where merchants in my state re-price items or remove discounts for the weekend (of say 25% off) so that we get a 9% "tax break"!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

I like your take better than mine-I was thinking more fear of inflation, like Zimbabwe. 

We have a tax-free weekend in Texas, too. It's in roughly three weeks.


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

*Tax Free*

I am very proud to be a Texan, but do find it entertaining and a bit embarrassing that this year is the first year that SCHOOL SUPPLIES have been on the list of tax exempt items!

Love the Cash for Cash idea


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Cash for Congresspeople. 

Why pay the inflated bribery and up-charges of the middlemen and lobbyists and lawyers who lobby? Go straight to the source with cash! We could get a lot done if we could just pay outright and upfront for the votes on it all.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Quay said:


> Cash for Congresspeople.
> 
> Why pay the inflated bribery and up-charges of the middlemen and lobbyists and lawyers who lobby? Go straight to the source with cash! We could get a lot done if we could just pay outright and upfront for the votes on it all.


You go through a middleman?


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

ksinc said:


> You go through a middleman?


Most people do these days. Things like PACs, special soft funds, National Committees, letting them use your Gulfstream on the weekends to fly to a "spa" to visit their "friend"...it all gets watered down and seems wastefully inefficient. What we need is to be able to hand bags of cash to congresspeople over the table. Works so well in other countries. :icon_smile_wink:

Although if Mrs. Eagle does happen to be alerted to this thread I guess we'll have to have a Cash for Eagle's Bail Fund soon.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Cash For Gramps*

The Glorious Socialiste Peoples Republic Of Obamastan's National Healthcare Youth-In-Asia Programme For Economically Obsolescent Senior Termination "TGSPROONHYIAPFEOST"

A Medicare cost cutting measure exempting past POTUS, Congress & The Supreme Court, etc., naturally. Part of the Obamanomics stimulus initiative. From the friendly folk who brought you ObamaMotors and ObamaGoldmanSachs.

*Cash For Condos*: A special Florida scheme designed to secure the state in 2012.

*Cash For Caaleefornians*: Ditto

*Vouchers For Votes*: Redeemable in lottery tickets. Free ACORN polling transportation in wind-powered ObamaMotors Green Machines.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Quay said:


> Most people do these days. Things like PACs, special soft funds, National Committees, letting them use your Gulfstream on the weekends to fly to a "spa" to visit their "friend"...it all gets watered down and seems wastefully inefficient. What we need is to be able to hand bags of cash to congresspeople over the table. Works so well in other countries. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Although if Mrs. Eagle does happen to be alerted to this thread I guess we'll have to have a Cash for Eagle's Bail Fund soon.


LOL. It would be more appropriate to apply it to my future hospital bills.  If she sees this thread, I will probably need it eek!

Could I get a Mod to delete that post? .....oh, wait a minute!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

HMMMM, I see weeks of Maize and Blue neckties in our American Eagle's future!!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. It would be more appropriate to apply it to my future hospital bills.  If she sees this thread, I will probably need it eek!
> 
> Could I get a Mod to delete that post? .....oh, wait a minute!


Do you mean it wasn't reported already? :devil:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> HMMMM, I see weeks of Maize and Blue neckties in our American Eagle's future!!


Oh no, not that! ...and this being a rebuilding year for U of M, I was pretty sure I'd be able to dodge that bullet this year?  I'm starting to feel like a "Dead man typing!"



ksinc said:


> Do you mean it wasn't reported already? :devil:


Ksinc: Quoting Monte Hall, "Let's make a deal!"


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Cash for your Freedom


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Considering the original intent of the Cash for Clunkers program and the throw away nature of our society these days, perhaps it could be expanded to include: 'Cash for Nags!' Gentlemen so disposed, could trade in their old wives for a shiny new one...and still, they could collect the check for a change :devil:


The town of Stepford, Mass. has had this program for many years and it's been quite successful.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

CASH FOR ME...just give it to me and I'll spend it freely on whatever I think is appropriate.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Liberty Ship said:


> Cash for your Freedom


That must be a variation of the old "Cash For Souls" stimulus. How about Cash For Pardons?

I forgot, that's been extended indefinitely.


----------



## Stringfellow (Jun 19, 2008)

Cash for ExxonMobil.



Wait. That happened in 2007 under the W administration. No one seems to complain about things that happened then. They also don't seem to complain about the billions of dollars lost on various corporate welfare issues.

But if a Democrat gives individual American people $4,500 the **** hits the fan. Trickle down is way better than just giving people money.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It's the totality of it.

What happened during the Bush administration RE deficits was not good. Greatly increasing the deficits could lead to inflation with all sorts of nasty results that happened from that.

Expanding on one of Bush's mistakes is not a good thing.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Cash for Approval.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> It's the totality of it.
> 
> What happened during the Bush administration RE deficits was not good. Greatly increasing the deficits could lead to inflation with all sorts of nasty results that happened from that.
> 
> *Expanding on one of Bush's mistakes is not a good thing.*


I wish our liberating and all-knowing lefties would understand the basic logic in the comment in bold. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Stringfellow said:


> Cash for ExxonMobil.
> 
> Wait. That happened in 2007 under the W administration. No one seems to complain about things that happened then. They also don't seem to complain about the billions of dollars lost on various corporate welfare issues.
> 
> But if a Democrat gives individual American people $4,500 the **** hits the fan. Trickle down is way better than just giving people money.


SF,

"No one seems to" <= can you quantify and substantiate a statement like that? No; you cannot. Therefore it is of little value to the conversation. As you must know: someone complains about everything. Please raise the level of your argument a bit above two-wrongs-make-a-right and I think you will find more people engaging your post.

KS

...

Today, the Congress is voting to remove $1.4 Billion from DOD budget for missle defense programs and add $2 Billion to Cash for Clunkers. Or in your example, perhaps to give $2 Billion to Exxon and remove $2 Billion from extended unemployment benefits. The problem is, as pointed out above by Forsberg, the "totality of it" or the lack of a linkage between these choices.

The process should be to allocate scarce resources of the government (taxpayer money) efficiently as judged in the eyes of our Citizens. However; when government pretends to have unlimited resources to allocate then you get all this type of single stage decision-making.

Yes; someone get its; someone complains about it; and someone calls their Representative and Senators (both DEM and REP) every week to gripe about it.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Asterix said:


> I wish our liberating and all-knowing lefties would understand the basic logic in the comment in bold. :icon_smile_big:


For me; it's not so much that some people don't do that, but that they frequently claim TJ as their political hero, idol, or inspiration. Of course, if only these people would read his writings maybe they would either divorce themselves of him or change their minds. Maybe just your excellent signature quotation will intrigue a few to read an essay written before 1865; or even 1965 ... Are we really asking for too much?


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Cash for Crocs


----------



## PetroLandman (Apr 21, 2006)

*GIVES?*

There are many good points made in this thread as well as a lot of really bad ones, but the most scary of all is by our man Stringfellow. "But when a Democrat GIVES (my capitalization)..........

What a truly awful thing to defend - a governing body that gives money to people with no consideration at all about where exactly that money must come from. I fear we are in a quite dangerous time when a reasonably intelligent person can make that statement and not realize what he is saying.

I am truly sad.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cash For Sex.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Stringfellow said:


> But if a Democrat gives individual American people $4,500 the **** hits the fan.


I don't recall Teddy Kennedy pulling out his checkbook.

The government does not GIVE people anything. They don't HAVE anything to give. Every piece of government property, every dollar that they hold, comes from someone who paid tax, whether it is an individual or a company.

The Democrats who voted for this program are taking my tax dollars and giving them to people who trade in old cars for new ones. There's just enough freedom of choice involved that I don't automatically reject the idea.

It's ironic, though, that the car company that profited the most from the rush of new car sales is the one American company that the government (again, actually the taxpayers) have an equity stake in.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Cash for Shells (the cordovan kind.)


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Cash for Refrigerators.

No really https://greeninc.blogs.nytimes.com/...grams-take-off/?scp=1&sq=refrigerators&st=cse


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

ksinc said:


> For me; it's not so much that some people don't do that, but that they frequently claim TJ as their political hero, idol, or inspiration. Of course, if only these people would read his writings maybe they would either divorce themselves of him or change their minds. Maybe just your excellent signature quotation will intrigue a few to read an essay written before 1865; or even 1965 ... Are we really asking for too much?


Apparently so. :devil: To take a piece of an introduction or single marginalia jotted who-knows-why in someone else's book and think it representative of anything is unwise.

Jefferson's writings, that vastness that covers so much for so long, isn't encompassed by a single quote nor can they be summed up in that plague of the net, the infamous "sig line."


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

ksinc said:


> Cash for Refrigerators.


I expected that when I clicked your link I was going to see something like this...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

*Cash for hash*


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Quay said:


> Apparently so. :devil: To take a piece of an introduction or single marginalia jotted who-knows-why in someone else's book and think it representative of anything is unwise.
> 
> Jefferson's writings, that vastness that covers so much for so long, isn't encompassed by a single quote nor can they be summed up in that plague of the net, the infamous "sig line."


So simple; yet, so true. :devil:



> I am not a federalist, because I never submitted the whole system of my
> opinions to the creed of any party of men whatever, in religion, in philosophy,
> in politics or in anything else, where I was capable of thinking for myself.
> Such an addiction is the last degradation of a free and moral agent. If I
> could not go to heaven but with a party, I would not go there at all.


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cash for Guns.

Wait, they're already doing that in some places...


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Relayer said:


> I expected that when I clicked your link I was going to see something like this...


Just proves you have a devious mind


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

R.E.S.P.E.C.T.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

ksinc said:


> So simple; yet, so true. :devil:


Ah, someone noticed! Irony may be dying but simple observation is not quite dead yet.

Q, non-Austrian.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cash For Food?


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

ksinc said:


> For me; it's not so much that some people don't do that, but that they frequently claim TJ as their political hero, idol, or inspiration. Of course, if only these people would read his writings maybe they would either divorce themselves of him or change their minds. Maybe just your excellent signature quotation will intrigue a few to read an essay written before 1865; or even 1965 ... *Are we really asking for too much?*


Not at all.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about Cash For Caskets?


----------



## Victor123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Cash for cluckers was the funniest I heard from our politicians.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cash For Cookers.


----------

